# I love my SAK!!!



## staghater (Jun 18, 2007)

I love my SAK soooooooooooooooo much!


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 18, 2007)

lol, ok...which one ya got? Or which ones...? Any pics?


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2007)

I love my SAK too


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 18, 2007)

I admit, I too have great love for all my SAK's...Just classic knives!


----------



## cave dave (Jun 18, 2007)

Me too. "Manager" I've had one on my keychain for several yrs. I've tried others but have always come back to this one.


----------



## DaveG (Jun 18, 2007)

If I had to have one knife it would be a SAK,I tend to favor the Tinker or the Cadet,for EDC.Great knives for sure.


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 18, 2007)

I like the Explorer, because it has a real 3 dimensional phillips that extends parallel to the long dimension of the knife, if that makes sense. Plus the other stuff I "need", like scissors, etc.






Pic courtesy of smartknives.com.


cheers


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jun 18, 2007)

You can't beat the SAK for a great knife value. I still haven't found a better value in a knife anywhere. My favorite is the Farmer model. I have three differnt colors, but I need the copper one! :mecry:


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 18, 2007)

you should contact OUPA over at knifeforums he does an awesome "melten copper" handle scales for SAK's...His real anme is Dirk, he has his own section on knifeforums...He can hook you up with a really nice copper scales!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jun 18, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> you should contact OUPA over at knifeforums he does an awesome "melten copper" handle scales for SAK's...His real anme is Dirk, he has his own section on knifeforums...He can hook you up with a really nice copper scales!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## flash_bang (Jun 18, 2007)

Funny, on any other forum this thread would be deleted.
Anywho, I like my SAK as well, and it has never let me down except the time when the liner lock disengaged and almost cut my finger off.
Have a good one,
Flash


----------



## vic2367 (Jun 19, 2007)

love mine also ,,,edc a super tinker,,


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> Funny, on any other forum this thread would be deleted.
> Anywho, I like my SAK as well, and it has never let me down except the time when the liner lock disengaged and almost cut my finger off.
> Have a good one,
> Flash


----------



## ringzero (Jun 19, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> I like the Explorer, because it has a real 3 dimensional phillips that extends parallel to the long dimension of the knife, if that makes sense. Plus the other stuff I "need", like scissors, etc.




Somehow, I've never considered the Explorer. Probably because I didn't realize it has a phillips.

I've been considering the Super Tinker but the Explorer looks better in some ways.

But, it does have that %&*&$# corkscrew. I hate having a corkscrew on a knife.

.


----------



## flash_bang (Jun 19, 2007)

Gadget Guy said:


>


what's questionable about that?
Thanks, Flash


----------



## leukos (Jun 19, 2007)

Were you torquing the knife when the linerlock disengaged?


----------



## staghater (Jun 19, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> lol, ok...which one ya got? Or which ones...? Any pics?




Jeff, i have:

Solo
Gardener
Farmer with removed keyring
Soldier marked 04 x 2
Solo Alox x 2
Camper with black scales
Hiker with stayglow scales
Bantam
Rally...etc...etc...
:tinfoil:


----------



## RebelRAM (Jun 19, 2007)

ringzero said:


> Somehow, I've never considered the Explorer. Probably because I didn't realize it has a phillips.
> I've been considering the Super Tinker but the Explorer looks better in some ways.
> But, it does have that %&*&$# corkscrew. I hate having a corkscrew on a knife.
> .



My current EDC is a Super Tinker. I really liked the plain Tinker model, but decided at work that I use scissors a lot.

I really like the Explorer and will probably get one eventually. I am not sure how much I will carry it though. I have been trying to determine how many SAK layers I can comfortably carry. With my Cybertool it has 7 layers and I found that to be too bulky in my pocket. 2 layer SAKs almost disappear and I don't even realize they are there. The 3 layer Super Tinker is just about right. So I am not sure yet where the 4 layer Explorer will fit in.

As for the corkscrew, I don't really have a use for one either, although they can be used for things such as untying knots. And there is just something about a SAK that says it should have a corkscrew. I don't know why. Maybe because when you mention a SAK to a non SAK person, the first thing they think of is "oh that's a red knife with tools and a corkscrew!"

Also there is the option of an Explorer Plus which adds the mini screwdriver to the corkscrew and also a pen and a pin in the scales. My problem is deciding which color Explorer I want. I am thinking maybe the black one.

Either way, I too love my SAKs!


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 19, 2007)

RebelRAM said:


> I really like the Explorer and will probably get one eventually. I am not sure how much I will carry it though.



The Explorer, and other 3 and 4 layer SAKs, fit nicely in a Fenix L1D belt holster and is secure enough that it won't jump out by itself.

cheers


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 19, 2007)

staghater said:


> Jeff, i have:
> 
> Solo
> Gardener
> ...


 
wow, very nice! :twothumbs 

I have about a dozen or more classics...a soldier, a tinker, a recruit, a fisherman, and a few swiss cards (great for the wallet)


----------



## fredb (Jun 19, 2007)

staghater said:


> Jeff, i have:
> Farmer with removed keyring
> :tinfoil:



When you say keyring, do you mean the actual floating ring or the part that protrudes from the SAK? If the latter, how'd you do it? I've been trying to come up with a way to shave/file/cut/etc the protrusion because it's always digging into my palm. I have an anodized blue Farmer and worry about messing up the finish.


----------



## staghater (Jun 19, 2007)

.


----------



## fredb (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info Stag. I think I'll try to remove the ring later tonight!


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 19, 2007)

If you ask over at knifeforums.com there are a few guys who can take apart your SAK's and reassemble them how you want them, in other words mix and match the tools and blades for customized SAK's...plus they can just remove that keyring piece too if you want...Im not sure what they want to do this service but im sure its reasonable...


----------



## NutSAK (Jun 19, 2007)

What's a SAK?






J/K. I'm carrying a red ALOX Farmer today. I've never paid more than $40 for any ALOX knife (red, blue, black or silver). 

You can see some SAK collections here (including most of mine):

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165891

Be sure to see the Oupa (Dirk Potgeiter) copper "melt" Climber in one of my photos. There are several other SOSAK customs there too.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 19, 2007)

RebelRAM said:


> My current EDC is a Super Tinker. I really liked the plain Tinker model, but decided at work that I use scissors a lot....Either way, I too love my SAKs!




Hey RebelRAM, I too love my Tinker.

I've EDCed plain old Tinkers for over 20 years. Tinker is close to a perfect knife for my typical daily use.

It's about the biggest SAK I want to pocket carry - some people find the Tinker too big for comfortable pocket carry.

Like you, I ocassionally wish I had scissors on my Tinker. Was considering bigger SAKs with scissors, but not for pocket carry.

.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 20, 2007)

ringzero said:


> But, it does have that %&*&$# corkscrew. I hate having a corkscrew on a knife.



Heh.. thats hilarious! 
_*I *_generally _*pass*_ on certain models of SAK's because they _*don't*_ have a corkscrew! There could be few thigns worse than being stuck with a good bottle of wine and not being able to open it. 
I'd guess most SAKs have corkscrews because... well to be stereotypical... they come from Europe and theres lotsa' good wine over there. Wine is a common beverage at the table in many European cultures to the best of my knowledge.

I've been thinking of picking up a new SAK lately as someone conveniently forgot to return one of mine last time I went camping with a large group. Must repelnish the stocks!


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jun 20, 2007)

My favorite SAK is the Victorinox Traveller Lite with all the basic SAK stuff plus
clock/alarm/timer/altimeter/thermometer (I live in the mountains).







A Cybertool lives in my computer bag.
A Signature Lite on each keychain.
A Rescue Tool or Fireman in each car.
A Wenger Mountain Bike SAK on each bicycle.

The Wenger S557 is a new contender for the computer bag or pocket spot.

And who could forget the Victorinox First Mate:









and the red Farmer:




I have a blue one too, and I even have a blue Ion, but the two don't match each other as well as the red ones.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jun 20, 2007)

That's a great picture of the red Ion and SAK Farmer. I never leave home without the Farmer.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 20, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Heh.. thats hilarious!
> _*I *_generally _*pass*_ on certain models of SAK's because they _*don't*_ have a corkscrew!




To each his own. Ain't it wonderful how the free market system caters to our divergent taste in SAKs?

Between Vic and Wenger we're both pretty well covered.

.


----------



## Danbo (Jun 20, 2007)

My favorite SAK has got to be the Victorinox "Mauser" model. Larger than normal spearpoint and clip blades, saw, screwdrivers.


----------



## NutSAK (Jun 20, 2007)

Sharpdogs said:


> I never leave home with the Farmer.



Why? Don't you trust your Farmer?


----------



## DaveG (Jun 20, 2007)

NutSAK, that black Pioneer in your pic is a nice one,where did you pick it up?I am a fan of Alox SAK's,the closest thing I have to that is a black Ted Nugent,Farmer. Would not mind matching it up with a black Pioneer. Thanks.


----------



## Raptor# (Jun 20, 2007)

Yupp, saks are great! 

I EDC a vic Ranger in my right backpoket, next to my wallet.
The only 2 things it lacks are pliers and a phillips. (Well, and maybe a magnifyng glass.) I can hear it already... "Go Swisschamp, then!" well, its just slightly too fat. And i really don't need the fish scaler.
Anyways, it gets lots of use... its just so damn handy! 



RebelRAM said:


> As for the corkscrew, I don't really have a use for one either, although they can be used for things such as untying knots. And there is just something about a SAK that says it should have a corkscrew. I don't know why. Maybe because when you mention a SAK to a non SAK person, the first thing they think of is "oh that's a red knife with tools and a corkscrew!"
> 
> Also there is the option of an Explorer Plus which adds the mini screwdriver to the corkscrew and also a pen and a pin in the scales. My problem is deciding which color Explorer I want. I am thinking maybe the black one.
> 
> Either way, I too love my SAKs!



Not sure if u knew, but you can buy the mini-screwdrivers seperate. (f.e. here )
I added one to my Ranger, i think its quite a usefull tool. Maybe even more usefull than the phillips, at least for me.
I used mine countless times to tighten the screws from my spyderco enduras clip.


----------



## OhCanada (Jun 20, 2007)

Victorinox Fieldmaster :thumbsup:

'nuff said!


----------



## NutSAK (Jun 21, 2007)

DaveG said:


> NutSAK, that black Pioneer in your pic is a nice one,where did you pick it up?




Contact Felinevet at [email protected], and see his store here:

http://felinevet.sosakonline.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

He is the most reputable SAK dealer I know. Centralvalleywholesale on Ebay is another great one. They both have the black Pioneers in stock.

I'm envious of anyone with a black 'Nuge Farmer. I would love to add one to my collection, but they're rather hard to come by.


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 21, 2007)

NutSAK said:


> Centralvalleywholesale on Ebay is another great one.



They are the ones that feed my addiction. Highly recommended, and will combine shipping on multiple items.


----------



## DaveG (Jun 21, 2007)

NUTSAK,POWERNOODLE, Thanks for the info,will check it out.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> what's questionable about that?
> Thanks, Flash


 
Most mods on most forums would classify this as blatant spam.... But, leave it up to CPFers to turn it into a worthwhile topic. 

I EDC a SAK Rambler myself. It's a SAK Manager, only without the BP pen.
Very handy. I once used the Phillips-head screwdriver to take apart a lock at work, to see why it wasn't working properly. Never found the problem. But when I screwed it back together again, it worked!


----------

